# Randy Quaid Busted!



## Dmac (Sep 26, 2010)

Actor Randy Quaid (family vacation, independence day) and his wife busted for squatting. 
check it out.

Randy Quaid and Wife Arrested for Squatting | Internetbits - Net News


----------

